# Pentax K-01



## pez (May 13, 2013)

Anyone else here have one of these great little bricks? I didn't particularly want one (or even like it), but I bought one when the price dropped ridiculously low (discontinued)... and I _love_ it. Both of them, actually, as I subsequently bought another one.


----------



## brunerww (May 13, 2013)

Not many people have them - but those who do, love them.  I don't know what Pentax was thinking with that design.  They should have used the money they paid Marc Newson to develop a hot-shoe mountable viewfinder.


----------



## pez (May 13, 2013)

That is exactly what I was thinking when it came out, and why I wasn't interested- plus the fact that it's sort of an ugly duckling in photos. And the controls looked a bit wonky. However, all those concerns quickly melted away, once I had one in my hands and started discovering how great it actually functions despite the limiting factors. Surprisingly, I rarely miss the viewfinder, having adopted these bodies for all my tripod applications, for one. Also, since the high ISO and SR is so good, I discovered that if I use my thumb to trip the shutter, I can achieve a fairly stable and usable grasp on the camera, from a lower perspective than normal- making for some unusual shots. The video is very good, as well, and the battery is standard Pentax DSLR size, so good battery life. The focus peaking feature is just way cool and _extremely_ useful for manual focus- so much so, that it rivals what I could ever do with a pentaprism. One of the bodies has a DA 15mm Ltd practically glued to it. Since I've had these, I only pull out the DSLR when I want to use a longer lens hand-held, or need weather protection. LOL, it's the only camera that strangers have ever walked over to ask about on a regular basis.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 20, 2013)

Daughter got a Yellow one, the mode dial fell off, it is attached with a bit of adhesive.


----------



## pez (Jun 23, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Daughter got a Yellow one, the mode dial fell off, it is attached with a bit of adhesive.



Hmm, thanks for the head up, I'll watch out for that. Were that to happen I might drill it and install a jeweler's screw.


----------



## Unruely (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a K-01 that is converted to IR. I love it, it fits right in with my other Pentax bodies and sharing batteries and lenses is a plus too!


----------



## pez (Aug 14, 2013)

A K-01 set up for a macro shot, captured with a Q. Note the focus peaking.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 12, 2013)

I found a price I couldn't turn down.   And now I love the way it works for me.   I prefer the DSLR for long telephoto shots, but otherwise, I love the K-01.  

Ugly as sin, though.


----------



## pez (Nov 12, 2013)

I actually have grown to like the look- or at least I'm OK with it... This guy  calls the yellow one a "Clown Car", LOL. I was used to referring to them as "bricks".


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 12, 2013)

pez said:


> I actually have grown to like the look- or at least I'm OK with it... This guy  calls the yellow one a "Clown Car", LOL. I was used to referring to them as "bricks".



Bricks is most apt.  

Ron, wondering if DD has moved off auto with hers.


----------

